# Lunch in Oxford - June



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Looking forward to finally putting faces to names!!


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Jayne -are we going ahead then ? only asking as I want to go to the gardening at NEC that week and wanted to book fairly soon -otherwise still keen to come 

  Sarah xx


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah - that sounds like a good alternative!!! We all seem to be VERY keen gardeners!!!   Is that really really silly at this late stage?? Birmingham is so easy to get to - I went to Gardeners World a few years ago and the train takes you straight in!

Saturday seems to be it! 

Jayne


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi jayne and sarah and girls
I am sorry i havent been around for a while, but i am very interested in a future meetup..i would love to have joined you on the june weekend (if you will have me) but i have something booked....I would love to meet you all and i hope that there will be a gathering sometime in the future. I hate the thought of missing out!!!!.

take care astridxxxx


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Astrid, Juels and Sarah

It's such a shame - it would have been so nice to meet you. It is so difficult finding a time to suit everyone - hopefully we can do it again before the end of the summer.    

Juels  -please get the day off!!!!

Sarah - are you going to any other gardening show as I and I am sure  a few others could all get together to come along too!  Are you still coming on 18th ?  The Oxford Botanic Garden is well worth a visit while you are there!



Jayne
X


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Jayne

  yes still want to come -just didnt want to book up Gardeners world on fri and Oxford on Sat !! (dont work on Fri -so tend to book things up then )

...looking forward to it !

Astrid -sorry you cant make this one -well just have to arrange another one !!! hope you are ok

      sarah x


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Is everyone still interested in meeting up?  Maybe 11.30 at Browns will mean we get a table and a very long chatty lunch!!!

Jayne


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Jayneanthea - I'm still on for lunch! (Did you get my message - something went 'wobbly' so I wasn't sure whether it was actually sent or not!)
Everyone else still ok for Oxford?

kendra


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a wee message to wish you all a very nice lunch on Saturday.  The weather forecast is fab so I hope the sun shines for you all.  Hope to meet up with you all myself one of these days.  Sadly Oxford was going to be a really long journey so have had to decline the invitation this time.

Hope to meet you all next time.....will be thinking of you on Saturday.

Lots of Love,

Eilidh
xx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello girls

Haven't posted much lately but I'm still on for it.  I've forgotten to buy orange ribbon though-oops!  Have you all got yours? 

I've got some orange flowers in my garden and will wear one of them instead.  So do shout at me if you see a vacant looking person with dark curly hair and an orange flower peering around Brown's! Really looking forward to it.

It's a shame it's so far for you to come Eilidh.  I hope to meet you some other time-same goes for Astrid, Juels and the other girls who can't make it.

Hope you're all well
Love
Topsy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in to wish you a nice chatty time on Saturday.

Laine x


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks Laine & Eilidh - wish you could both join us!

Hello Topsy - pleased to know that I won't be the only vacant looking person with dark curly hair tomorrow (that's an excellent way to describe me!) - but I don't have any orange flowers (we dug up the Whisky Mac orange roses last year).

JayneAnthea and I are meeting up at the station so that we can travel together (we haven't met before so here's hoping we can identify each other before the train arrives!) and should arrive at Brown's just after midday.

See you soon!
Kendra


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Just to let you know, Sarah and I are travelling down together on the train tomorrow - it arrives in Oxford station at 11:37.

If you're wondering who I am - having not posted before - I'm the friend who Sarah mentioned (on an earlier posting) as wanting to come with (hence the acronym S.A.F. - Sarah's Anonymous Friend !!!).

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

It was so good to meet you all - it is just amazing how easy it is to chat when we all know where we are coming from.

It has been a really good, positive and uplifting day!  We'll have a few more of those, please! 

Jayne
X


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll second that!  I got so much inspiration from meeting you all and would love to do it again
Love
Topsy


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Yes - it was really good to meet you all.

Thanks especially to those of you who instigated it and organised it - definitely worth the effort......definitely worth doing again ..........

By the way, "that" workshop Sarah & I talked (rather a lot, I guess!!) about ........... you can find the details about the next one in November on the attached link.

I really recommend this to you all.

If you're thinking about leaving it till "maybe another time" - it's worth noting that Meredith lives in France so these workshops don't come around that often .......................

Happy to answer any questions about "how it was for me ...." (to coin a phrase !!) ......

S.A.F.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31644.0.html


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes - I really enjoyed it too - came away feeling so much more positive and that can't be bad! 

Love Kendra


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
It sounds as if you had a really good time on saturday....i really wished that i could have joined you....I hope to meet you all on the next meet, and i hope its sometime very soon....
I love a good old chinwag.....
love astridxx


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello all!!

As so many of us enjoy the pastime of gardening why don't we make it a garden or garden show next time? Always somewhere to eat and summer/autumn - ideal for a stroll around a nice garden??

Where will we all be coming from - that's a good start...?

Really good to meet everyone. Hopefully Astrid will be free and Jules next time too - need to find another good central spot!

S.A.F, great to meet you - it is so inspirational to see how far it is possible to get to grips with this. I have already asked for the registration form for Nov. It made all the difference to hear how it was for Sarah and you and more realistic (like I am!!!) to attend. Don't go 'up town' very often from the depths of Somerset - I'll leave the wellies behind though....

Talking of wellies - guess I will be wearing them at Glastonbury Festival this weekend haha !! It's only rain! 

Lots of love

Jayne
X


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi jayne and girlies
I am really interested in the next meet up...
Jayne i would like to go along to the workshop with Meredith?
Would you like a partner in crime to tagg along? Have you got any details
Are you going to Glastonbury? i am jeolous
love astridxxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Astrid,

to get the details of the workshop, follow the link on my earlier posting on this thread...............

I'd definitely recommend it.

In fact, I'm going along again for a second helping !!

S.A.F.


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Astrid and S.A.F

That would be great - where will you be coming from, Astrid?  Topsy I think was also interested - so there may be quite a few of us!
Where did you stay last time, S.A.F?  Maybe we could all arrange to stay same place etc this time?  Whatever everyone else thinks really - I m happy to fit in.

Jayne
X

Yes, off to Glasto on Sunday morning until early hours of Monday morning - come rain or shine!!


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello girls

If you would like a 4th partner in crime for the workshop then I'm still interested.  I just need to double check that I don't have to work that weekend-otherwise count me in.  It would be great to see you again Jayne and SAF and brill to meet you Astrid.

Jayne you've definitely picked the best day to go to Glasto-lucky you-hope you're having fun in the sun-did you need the wellies in the end? 

Love 
Topsy


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi  Topsy

No wellies - but still very muddy!  Well worth the effort though - even jumped about to Basement Jaxx with the best of them!!  

November sounds good - will be a very good thing for me to do.

Hope you enjoyed Wimbledon - even in the rain must be better than marking papers!!

Best wishes
Jayne


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Leaping around in the mud sounds fun!  Wimbledon was great thanks and we were lucky with the weather. Glorious sunshine all day requiring consumption of overpriced Pimms to keep cool.

Topsy


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
I hope that you are all well??
Sorry that i haven't been in contact i have been away for the last week...
I would love to meet up with you all, as its always better to meet up face to face...I am easy going and honestly i don't snore...
I am from Essex so i am pretty central for most places...
When does Meredith need to know the numbers...i have a problem with my email so unable to get details at present...
Cannot wait to meet you Topsy, Jayne and Sarah....
love astridxxx


----------

